# Lollipop Yield.



## aeroponics (Jan 4, 2008)

With this "Lollipop Method" WHAT is the average yeild???? i am going to be doing it to my WW what should i expect?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 4, 2008)

one fat ass cola

depending on lights and others


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> one fat ass cola
> 
> depending on lights and others


 Yes. BUT HOW MUCH DO THESE FAT ASS COLAS WEIGH.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 4, 2008)

varies man. i never understood why people ask these questions....it all depends bro


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 4, 2008)

there is this thing called an AVERAGE. that is what i asked what is AVERAGE. dont mean to be a dick i just really would like to know. do you get more or less when you use this method?


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 4, 2008)

probly about the same. the plant puts all its energy into the top nugs instead of all the popcorn nugs at the bottom. when it comes down to weight i dont think u will see a big difference. but as for bud quality. i myself like big juicy nugs instead of small underdone popcorn shits,


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 4, 2008)

and plus its bud on the main cola.... top notch bud


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no real ave. unless you have all of the Variables. 

1. what type of lighting are you using?
2. what type of exhaust/fans and other air are you using?
3. with or with out Co2?
4. what type of nutes will you be using?
5. soil vs. hydro
6. strand of plant
7. type of area growing in?
8. the list goes on and on... 

Now, do you get how someone can't give a AVERAGE. 

GIV


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 4, 2008)

very well said logan


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 4, 2008)

Being intermediate between extremes. def. of average. ok genius ill make it easy 4 U. if you had a mother plant and you took 20 clones. 10 you lollipopped and 10 you didnt what would be the difference of weight between the two ALL DONE IN THE SAME GROW ROOM ALL THE SAME EXACT VARIABLES


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> There is no real ave. unless you have all of the Variables.
> 
> 1. what type of lighting are you using?
> 2. what type of exhaust/fans and other air are you using?
> ...


 give us those variables and maybe we can find a ballpark estimate.


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> probly about the same. the plant puts all its energy into the top nugs instead of all the popcorn nugs at the bottom. when it comes down to weight i dont think u will see a big difference. but as for bud quality. i myself like big juicy nugs instead of small underdone popcorn shits,


you said about the same.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

geez, quite aggressive for someone expecting people to give free advice. what the fuck does it even matter? if you want the big cola go for it. if you want to grow the whole plant out do it. you can get the same yield or a bigger yield or a smaller yield. id say, in theory, you would probably get a slightly better yield with multiple colas. this is because the plant will have more leaf surface area to absorb photons and use them to make sugars. then again the plant can grow a bigger main cola with all the rest trimmed. so, in conclusion i think the main cola will certainly be bigger but the overall yield may be slightly smaller. this is just my own personal logic based on no actual growing experiences. but if you want any more advice you should definitely stop being a complete douche-bag and listen to what everyone is saying. there are way too many variables to give any answer. the setup will matter very much since one may favor the non-trimmed plant and some may favor the top cola grower. so actually think about what people are saying and stop looking for answers that are impossible to conclude. an average?...zero ounces to four ounces, on average.


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

wooow you guys are way to stoned or are thinking WAY WAY to hard. i dont know how else to put it. I said ALL DONE IN THE SAME GROW ROOM ALL THE SAME EXACT VARIABLES. here is another exampla maybe someone has done this and will get it..................maybe not LOL. ... you grow 2 clones from same mother plant one you lollipopped one you didnt.. you do this 100 times would the weight of the lollipopped buds be more or less than the ones that were NOT lollipopped or the same. is there a big difference in weight. LET ME REPHRASE. HAS ANYONE EVER TOOK A BUNCH OFF CLONES LOLLIPOPPED HALF OF THE PLANTS WEIGHED THE BUD AND COMPARED THE WEIGHT TO THE OTHER HALF OF THE BUDS FROM THE PLANTS NOT LOLLIPOPPED ...............


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL DONE IN SAME GROW ROOM *SAME* VARIABLES


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

if your that worried about yeild why dont you just scrog?


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

is that a big yeild increaser. i thought it was more for space. i am new grower....an i kinda know how to do SCROG but not exactly ..... and i didnt know it increased yeild so i havent done to much research on it.... and i didnt think i could do it too successfully with my system.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

i have a 9x4 room with 12 plants, i am looking to yeild 4 oz per plant. if done correct scrog is one of the heaviest yeilding techniques. you veg your plants longer to fill up the screen. and since every budsite is getting equal light, all budsites turn into top main colas. kinda like lollipopping but in a screen so all the branches are on the same plane.


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

sounds cool thanks Billy


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

this guys video of 1 plant made me decide to go to scrog. i was tired of the small popcorn nugs at the bottom. i did alot of research on scrog and realized it is my new techinique im always going to use. YouTube - WHITE WIDOW SCROG (PART 4)


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

damn that is beautiful.. the plan i came up with was to get 3 more of my aeroflow 20 systems and have a harvest every 2 weeks while using the Lollipop. method i planned on getting at least a pound of WW every 2 weeks. what do you think??


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

have you ever grown before?


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

first grow on wk 5 of flower. all is going great. got 5 WW mothers in DWC.. it doesnt seem all that hard to me. just so many different nutes... and grow methods.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

the only way to increase yeilds is skill and experience. but good luck with ur perpetual. sounds fun. i would set up screens over each 20site thing u have. that would be killer!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 5, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> damn that is beautiful.. the plan i came up with was to get 3 more of my aeroflow 20 systems and have a harvest every 2 weeks while using the Lollipop. method i planned on getting at least a pound of WW every 2 weeks. what do you think??




wow what a waste...


im pretty sure you could get that yeild without spending all that on them aeroflows






and i would think aero would be a pain in sog


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

any suggestions ????


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

You said you have (what was it 9x4 feet)

I think the basic rule is a g per watt. so if you have a 600w system them you could get 600g, 1000w = 1000g. 

The longer you allow them to vegg the bigger they will be in the final stage. How much hight space do you have ie 8'.? 

If you are going to lp then you will get around 1/2 oz per plant (+-) with 600w system, the trick will be to grow many many(30+) plants that are only around 8"-12" tall when they go into flowering. You will remove all lower leaves and branches so you only have the main top cola, this will also give you a very tight and dense product. Doing this will allow you to gave such a large amount of plants. You can use solo cups or 4x4/6x6" rockwool cubes. 

Good luck and hope this helped


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

Lollipop method- 5 to 6 grams a plant, average.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

It will take two months or more to grow any plant. You will need 6 different areas to get product out every two weeks. 

1. Mother plants
2. cloned plants
3. Weeks 1 and 2
4. Weeks 3 and 4
5. weeks 5 and 6
6. weeks 7 and 8

then dry time one to two weeks 
and also curing time up to 4 months for the good stuff. 


So you will just take X amount of plants and put them into each cycle at the correct time.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

hahah 5 g.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> It will take two months or more to grow any plant. You will need 6 different areas to get product out every two weeks.
> 
> 1. Mother plants
> 2. cloned plants
> ...


sounds complicated.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> hahah 5 g.


Hey guy, looked at a lollipop lately? The technique, which I have done, gives one little top nug and is designed to use when height is a serious limitation. Or you want to have a cool looking micro-grow.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Hey guy, looked at a lollipop lately? The technique, which I have done, gives one little top nug and is designed to use when height is a serious limitation. Or you want to have a cool looking micro-grow.


Or you use fluorescents exclusively in a shelf garden, a lollipop factory.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 5, 2008)

what are you talking about dude?


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> You said you have (what was it 9x4 feet)
> 
> You will remove all lower leaves and branches so you only have the main top cola, this will also give you a very tight and dense product. Doing this will allow you to gave such a large amount of plants. You can use solo cups or 4x4/6x6" rockwool cubes.
> 
> Good luck and hope this helped


I thought you removed only a 1/3 of the lower branches... and also all the journals i have seen said they yeilded at least 3/4 of an ounce for every plant.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

Its very easy once you have it down. The only thing changing is the plants moving from one table to the next. 

I will be able to move the whole top of the table with all of the plants and just move it to the next table.

The tops of my tables are only 22" x 14" so I can place up to 16 solo cups in each one. 
I was thinking of useing rockwook cubes but the solo cups are 10 bucks for 250. and I can reuse them.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> I thought you removed only a 1/3 of the lower branches... and also all the journals i have seen said they yeilded at least 3/4 of an ounce for every plant.


This sounds like SOG. The lollipop method I've used, and seen pictures of, is more of a novelty than a real means of production. Unless you have a shelf garden setup, use fluorescents exclusively, except for your mothers, and grow shitloads of single, around 8 inch tall, buds. Can be 3 grams, can be 10 grams. The dude was asking for an average and seemed to be getting dicked around.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Its very easy once you have it down. The only thing changing is the plants moving from one table to the next.
> 
> I will be able to move the whole top of the table with all of the plants and just move it to the next table.
> 
> ...


The only pain in the ass is drilling the drainage holes, but much easier to find than pots, all the time. They also fit 18 to a rectangular planting tray almost perfectly.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

I leave only the main area so I can cram more plants together. I leave fan leaves On the top 1/2 of the plant. 

They are prob. useing a 1000w system. Like I said eariler the more light the bigger y.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry yes its sog, 

I take a 3/4" spade bit and drill through 10 cups at a time, easy. 

And for the table it is not a normal flood table its just a plastic unit that I bought from wal* and made into a the system that I'm using.

I gave an answer of 1g per 1w, this is the goal. Not a ave. once again your ave. will change so there is no ave. This is why I told him around 1/2 oz (+-). This plant will be around 1 1/2' to 2 1/2' tall after its done. 

The other big factor is going to be stand of the plant.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

SOG= Sea of Green= a shit load of plants with the major product being the main coloa.

Read Al.B.fuct threads it will help


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Jan 5, 2008)

jesus all the information being said in this thread should be deemed not very reliable


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Sorry yes its sog,
> 
> I take a 3/4" spade bit and drill through 10 cups at a time, easy.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right for SOG. I hate picking off the little bits left hanging off the bottom of the cups after drilling. If you don't twist them off the cups stand crooked. But I still use them. They allow for a deeper root system when transplanting so the plants aren't so easily uprooted in wind and rain.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 5, 2008)

iFeeLikeDying said:


> jesus all the information being said in this thread should be deemed not very reliable


Well it is now! (reliable)


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

hua............


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

I know what you mean, this is why I use a spad bit now. now mess.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

No mess................


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

jesus all the information being said in this thread should be deemed not very reliable


are you saying that I'm wrong???????????// please enlighten me.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

lol am i wrong too?


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 5, 2008)

woohoo a gram a watt. 1450 grams! plus im scrogging and my plants vegged for 7 weeks. WOOHOO!


----------



## capncash (Jan 5, 2008)

You will not get 1/2 gram per watt. I promise.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 6, 2008)

?????????????????????????????/


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 6, 2008)

i think you can def get a 1/2 gram per watt. it isnt about the wattage, its about the light absorption, the surface area of the leaves. the CO2. the nutes and water. there are so many variables that can raise or lower a yield. molasses baby!!! longer vegg time will yield higher too.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 6, 2008)

Not from one plant. from many plants. 600w:600g/28.5= 21.05 oz. / 1000w:1000g/28.5=35.09oz. ect.....

And yes you can. Goal!!!!!! 1gram per 1watt.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Jan 6, 2008)

put it this way and this is how i see it and this is how my results are.

You will only get 1gpw only if your a expert, that means you have everything correct and the babies are loving all the care your giving it.

It will decrease as your level of skills are.

I say this is because i've gotten up to .75 grw and once i even had about 1.1gpw with only ONE grow. I am trying to achieve that 1gpw thing but i believe the very first factor that comes into play for that is the strain, after that its your experience. So good luck!


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah. many plants. good light penetration. im running two 600w'ers right now with nice air-o-flow reflectors. thinking about an LST, SOG or lollipop grow. what do you think is the best way to grow under these lights?


----------



## dogwood539 (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm just getting into this, reading everything i can... but what is LST???


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 6, 2008)

capncash said:


> You will not get 1/2 gram per watt. I promise.


That's what I was thinking, but didn't want to sound pessimistic. Now that you say it, it just sounds realistic.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 6, 2008)

MagusALL said:


> yeah. many plants. good light penetration. im running two 600w'ers right now with nice air-o-flow reflectors. thinking about an LST, SOG or lollipop grow. what do you think is the best way to grow under these lights?


dude i have 2 600s. and i just threw my dinky 250mh in the middle of them. anyways man. i would do what im doing. take your 2 600's and scrog. i have 12 plants about 16 inches under the lights(air cooled) anyways, theres alot of work to be done in a scrog properly. anyways, dont take my word for it. wait for my pictures when the growth tips start producing colas.


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 6, 2008)

ive heard the average is .7 per watt. ive learned to not even care about the finishing yeild. yeild will come with skill and experience. at least thats what ive learned in this game. honestly im not worried about the yeild right now. i know its going to yeild rediculuosly, so im just worried about caring for it. SCROGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! anyways Dogwood-LST I believe is where u tie the branches down to the pot at slow rates to open the plant up. this allows the smaller pussy branches to get light and become bigger branchees. i use a screen to train the plants horizontal instead of vertical. LST is kinda the same without a screen. KEYWORD-LOW STRESS TRAINNG


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 6, 2008)

actually, can i correct myself? LST is nothing like SCROG. LST is for good people. SCROG is for Champions! lol i had to do it my bad im jk


----------



## dogwood539 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the info... i'm shooting for sog, it just makes more sence to me than scrog or lst. that girly you got is very nice but how long did it take from start to finish? the set up i've came up with using will give me around 16oz every two weeks. and as far as that 1g per watt doesn't work in the lights i'm using... i will have four T5. i just got done using these in flowering four mothers i had. they got up to 5 feet tall, i only had buds on the top foot or so, cutting everything else under neath. ending up with just shy of a lb. 
have you ever use T5's or know anything about them?? anyone?


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 7, 2008)

nope. im a HID man myself.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey dogwood can you explain how you will get 160z/1lb every two weeks?

Thanks


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 7, 2008)

especially with t-5s.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHA


i thought maybe i was just high reading that or something


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

hahahha t5s


----------



## gvega187 (Jan 8, 2008)

rofl @ t5 grow


----------



## gvega187 (Jan 8, 2008)

interested in this topic as well. I believe aeroponics that you dont want to grow a lolipop type plant, but instead just a single cola. Here it is important to trim almost all of the plant except the cola until you start flowering of course. Most of these folks seem to not really know what they are talking about or what your trying to figure out. I have a homemade aeroflo and use a single cola SOG setup....cant say avg yeild, but this is definitely one of the most efficient ways of growing nething. GL


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 8, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> the only way to increase yeilds is skill and experience. but good luck with ur perpetual. sounds fun. i would set up screens over each 20site thing u have. that would be killer!


I have to agree with this and its why no one can TELL you what you will yield... Given two different farmers who have the EXACT same setup and variables will have different average yields...


----------



## gvega187 (Jan 8, 2008)

indeed...dont worry about what you will get out of it now. Just make sure all the small variables are optimum the entire time. (co2, temp, humidity, ph, light cycles, thinning) This will ensure your setup's maximum potential.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 8, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> interested in this topic as well. I believe aeroponics that you dont want to grow a lolipop type plant, but instead just a single cola. Here it is important to trim almost all of the plant except the cola until you start flowering of course. Most of these folks seem to not really know what they are talking about or what your trying to figure out. I have a homemade aeroflo and use a single cola SOG setup....cant say avg yeild, but this is definitely one of the most efficient ways of growing nething. GL


i, in fact know ALOT of aeroponic growers who lollipop.... so what are you talking about? are you sure you arent one of those people who dont know what they are talking about?


aeroponic grower lollipop because the netpot are so closet together and the leaves start to touch...so to increase air flow and decrease crowdedness they lollipop

lollipopping is what gets you that single cola


----------



## gvega187 (Jan 8, 2008)

i meant mainly that people replying are not quite comprehending his/her question. Sorry if I insulted you mr. loud...I say single cola u say lillipop...good deal. Ur still fruity thou


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 8, 2008)

how you tryna give advice...when you asking for help on the same subject in another thread?


----------



## BizarroOH! (Jan 14, 2008)

do you need to add horticultural strength hydrogen peroxide into the res when using an aeroflo? I have a aeroflo 20 and I was also wonderingwhat kind of nutrient soup you guys put in your systems. I plan on using the lollipot method on some clones that are presently not in the aero but are still in an incubation dome with a heating mat under them.


----------



## infamouse21 (Jan 14, 2008)

u should use it in all your systems. it will help with mold, root rot, & your res & lines from getting slimed up.
i use it in both my systems. ebb/flow/ dripsystem & have had no problem but do see the diffrence.


----------



## BizarroOH! (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks infamous! what measurement of hydro perox do you use per gallon. do you have problems with it making your PH higher. I originally bought some at the grocery store and realized that you can't really use that shit in your rez because of the ph raising. but hopfully the horticultural grade will do me well.


----------



## Doc OG (Jan 14, 2008)

wafflehouselover said:


> put it this way and this is how i see it and this is how my results are.
> 
> You will only get 1gpw only if your a expert, that means you have everything correct and the babies are loving all the care your giving it.
> 
> ...


hey waffle what strains have you used that you successfully got 1g/1w


----------



## multisonic (Feb 21, 2008)

i cant believe this ran 8 pages. the last page looks just like the first 2!


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 26, 2008)

BizarroOH! said:


> thanks infamous! what measurement of hydro perox do you use per gallon. do you have problems with it making your PH higher. I originally bought some at the grocery store and realized that you can't really use that shit in your rez because of the ph raising. but hopfully the horticultural grade will do me well.


well 2 be honest at first we mesured but now we kinda just suck some into a dropper & pour. but its about 1.5 ml per gallon


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 29, 2008)

My SoG op running 2x 1000HPS lamps yields about 1-1.5oz per plant with 2.6 plants per sq ft (900mm x 900mm trays x4, 23 plants in 175mm x 175mm pots in each flood tray), so 2.6-3.9oz/sq ft. Could grow as many as 4 plants per sq ft (140mm x 140mm pots) in a SoG if you like. 

 
_An average SoG budstalk, about 1-1.25z here. _ 

SoG ops beat the pants off of anything in per sq ft yield because they only grow the top cola, the biggest & densest buds the plant can make, with none of the fluffy little popcorn buds produced on lower branches, which are removed in SoG. 







Ops in which tall/bushy plants are grown yield the least per sf due to a lot of floorspace devoted to growing plants with small branches. 
 

SoG pruning removes all the branching. By flowering clones immediately after setting root, SoG produces short plants, better suited to indoor lighting. Even the mighty 1000HPS can only penetrate foliage so deeply and still produce rock-hard buds, about 1m or so. 

Done well, ScrOG is art. However, it's not the most productive method and it takes a lot of stuffing around, tying down branches. ScrOG ops do somewhat better than bushy plant ops but can't touch the speed and nor per lighted sq ft yield of a SoG. They also require that the plant to be flowered is vegged for a week or two before flowering; a delay not needed in SoG as clones are not vegged before flowering. 

Only downside to SoG is the high plant counts. SoG depends on a larger number of smaller plants, but each of those small plants is a top cola.


----------



## iceman2007 (Aug 30, 2008)

Frankly Mr, Aeroponic, you are basically speaking of of The Scientific Method, as you probably remember in HIGH SCHOOL! And personally, if you are experienced as others and their grow ops, your quest for averages can only be answered though Experimenting. Do a research method write it down, and by all means enjoy the fruits. For example, it was discussed about how much grams per watt of light? Or rather what is the Average of grams of 3 samples of you know wha.t One said 1g/1w, another i think it was .7/1w, and maybe another said .8/1w(1.0+.7+.9=2.7/3=0.9 for average)


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Aug 30, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> is that a big yeild increaser. i thought it was more for space. i am new grower....an i kinda know how to do SCROG but not exactly ..... and i didnt know it increased yeild so i havent done to much research on it.... and i didnt think i could do it too successfully with my system.



ok i have been reading this and i figured i would jump in.

all things being equal you can get a large yeld from sog. but you have to have it dialed in. do you have it dialed in?
soc was developed for perpetual grow to provide maximum ventilation and maximum light to all the plant material while allowing many plants to take up a compact space.
can you gt as much out of it? that totally depends on you.
if you are a green thumb and dial it in of course if you are a plant burning over nutin clown you will end up with crap.

like many people on here looking for info expect this to happen for you.
"if i go single cola will i get more?"

this is a question you need to ask yourself.
better yet ask yourself this.
how can i maximize my yield using this method.

then you can tell us.
tpo be honest lollipops allows you to grow a single big ass bud. his in my opinion is best due to less headaches .i trim a nice big bud and i am done
plus a mamoth 1 oz bud is pretty fucking Impresive


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 30, 2008)

im going to do this on my next grow


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 30, 2008)

infamouse21 said:


> well 2 be honest at first we mesured but now we kinda just suck some into a dropper & pour. but its about 1.5 ml per gallon


I dose my tanks with 50% grade H2O2 @ 1ml/L every 3-4 days. 1ml/L = 3.78ml/US gallon. The measurement can be a little floppy & sloppy, but you do want to use enough to nuke the baddies.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 30, 2008)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> soc was developed for perpetual grow to provide maximum ventilation and maximum light to all the plant material while allowing many plants to take up a compact space


It was a very clever idea to tailor the plant to the light, notably HPS light. Before HPS lights were easily and cheaply available, it was the other way around. Indoor growers surrounded bushy plants with fluoro tubes.



> "if i go single cola will i get more?"


The answer to that is always yes, provided the grower fills the lighted space with pots of plants. If you want to grow 1 plant, SoG isn't your best option. SoG per-plant yields are easily beaten. SoG makes high per sq ft yields by growing a large number of small plants. You can put 4-6 SoG plants in the same space as one tall/bushy plant.



> a mamoth 1 oz bud is pretty fucking Impresive


While a single mammoth 1z bud may be impressive, that the growing style which produces them permits 3-4 of them per sf, eliminates veg time and facilitates perpetual grows is downright dumbfounding. 



aquamistgrower said:


> im going to do this on my next grow


Hopefully not with the xmas tree lights pictured in your avatar.


----------



## gvega187 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah your plan is decent mr. aero. 

Blunts is correct though, you don't want to spend that money on those aeroflos. 

Also your current lack of problems as a newb is because of the factory new aeroflo that you are currently using. Keep that bitch clean with h2o2 and it will save you many headaches. Also be sure you got cloning down perfect.

I have come up with this exact same setup a few years ago. 

Read this forum, contact EARL or other DIY experts and MAKE UR OWN AERO TUBES. If you are really terrible as a craftsman thennnn buy all that stuff. 

and listen to logan


----------



## gvega187 (Aug 30, 2008)

hahahaha nuke the baddies.

I <3 al


----------



## feareffect (Aug 30, 2008)

AVERAGE in my expirence is 1-2oz on a aeroponic system.the longer you let them veg(18-24lights)
the more yield.you MUST have good light coverage.good luck!!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 30, 2008)

feareffect said:


> AVERAGE in my expirence is 1-2oz on a aeroponic system.the longer you let them veg(18-24lights) the more yield. you MUST have good light coverage.good luck!!


Vegging plants which are later to be flowered gives you tall plants. Tall plants are not the indoor grower's friend. Even the mighty 1000HPS can penetrate foliage only so deeply, so growing short plants means even the lowermost buds will be big, solid nugs. 

You'll get more bud in less time if you SoG it- grow a larger number of smaller plants, don't veg before flowering. prune all branching on the lower 1/3 of the stem in wk 1 & again in wk 3 of flowering. Zero-veg time cuts the total time from cloning to harvesting and allows you to run a perpetual flowering area.


----------



## my7k (Aug 30, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> It will take two months or more to grow any plant. You will need 6 different areas to get product out every two weeks.
> 
> 1. Mother plants
> 2. cloned plants
> ...


Why 3-6? Why not all the same. Theyre all on 12/12. Youd only need to adjust the nutes for the four separate groups and that would only be for a short time.

Four month cure is outta control btw. Side by side, you wouldnt be able to tell the difference between a four day dry, four week cure and the above method


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 16, 2013)

billybob88 said:


> i have a 9x4 room with 12 plants, i am looking to yeild 4 oz per plant. if done correct scrog is one of the heaviest yeilding techniques. you veg your plants longer to fill up the screen. and since every budsite is getting equal light, all budsites turn into top main colas. kinda like lollipopping but in a screen so all the branches are on the same plane.[/wow I use a 4x8 area ebb and flow and shooting for at least 48oz every 30 days. Maybe im expecting to muchQUOTE]


----------

